# Save the Pals



## rabbitgirl (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey folks,

It's been recently brought to my attention that the Palomino breed isnot only in trouble in my area, but nationwide. There are just notenough people breeding them, and the stock pool is getting smaller andmore inbred.

I can't stand the thought of no more Pals in the world.Arethereresponsible people anywhere out there, who might bewilling to breed to improve the line and add to the existing stock?These rabbits are so wonderful. Outgoing, hardy, friendly, smart,loveable, large, such a pretty russet gold.

If anyone's interested, *please*PM me!!! What we need isa breed renaissance. Think of the Flemish! We can do it. I've put outthe word locally.

Bub says please also:







Here are somePalomino pics, because I know many of you have never heard of the breed:

2-3 wk. Pals






6-8 wk. Bub






Full-grown Bub




































Save the Pals, anyone?Can you resist that face?

Rose


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 8, 2005)

Those are some gorgeous rabbits! I love the babies in the sandals!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 8, 2005)

hey Rose, are you in full on protective getting sprayed gear in this pic? 

You know my stand on it... Im still waiting for info from the palco-breeders assc. (I sent an e-mail to Deb and shes sending me a bunchof stuff) ...and google and yahoo have been impossible to find a localbreeder on..so im hoping once i get some stuff in the mail .maybe itwill mention breeder locals as well!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 8, 2005)

They do look like flemmies. I would help out butright now is not an opption for us until we get the house we are goingto be moving into around christmas. If it does not pick up by then Iwill talk to my hubby and see if we could start out with them so we canboost it up.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 8, 2005)

INDEED Save the Pals!!






Great Post, Rose!

:highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## Shuu (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't have the capability to breed,but I would like some info about Pals. How big do they get? That's theonly colour, correct? It's very beautiful. Any kind of personalityquirks you've noticed? I'm really thinking about getting one some timein the future. It's a shame selection is limited and there aren't morebreeders.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 8, 2005)

Like Shuu I'm not in a position to breed, but I would love a Bub!! They really are a beautiful rabbit.

Vickie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 8, 2005)

Same for me as Shuu and D&amp;B....Pals areadorable and seem like really great rabbits, from what the people onthis forum have said. I would love to have one and hopefully can for anext rabbit.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2005)

Now that's just not fair! Certainly no onecould resist after seeing those photos!

Pam


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2005)

I have 4 does andone I am waiting to see if thehip bones get out of thechicken bone stage , I just picked up aSr Buck,Unrelated to My Doe'sfor when these girls getbigger and have a possibleBreeding doe coming in Thursday.

I laso have 3 related Bucks to mygirls which will beused at a later date maybe. Im not sure how thatwill work . 

I had Mentioned in another thread aboutrailroading one buck to a possible 4Hchild But If Someone wantsa Doe I can part withone also .

My Pals are Lynx , and comefrom the Vaills line . I willget Mrs Vaills Email ddy posted in a bit or you can go tothe ABRA site for theupcoming show inGoshenCt . its posted there and alsoin theGoshen thread Carolynstarted this morning . 

Mrs Vaills and I were talkingSaturday night about the Plightof the Palomino linesand She agrees theyneed saving . She is one of the MostPleasant Sweetest Ladies youwould ever want to meet .and has done a wonderfullJob with her Line . 

I am more than willing towork with anyone whowants to bring this AwsomeRabbit back fromthe brink !Lets all work together .

Edited because i am an air head and gotthe wrong town lol .


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> I'mafraid I don't have the capability to breed, but I would like some infoabout Pals. How big do they get? That's the only colour, correct? It'svery beautiful. Any kind of personality quirks you've noticed? I'mreally thinking about getting one some time in the future. It's a shameselection is limited and there aren't more breeders.


No Shuu they also come in Lynx 






notice the bluish ticking inthe Pal baby on the left it is getting darkernow.

I will get updated pictures in a littlebit to put up here , Iwill post the new Sr Buck Ihave named George ( as for thewrestler Gorgeous george ) .


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2005)

Introducing ~~!!!!!arty: Gorgeous George!!!!!!!!!






Dont mind the molting he is fullblown Molt right now but Heis still handsome to me !!!!






OH Ya and theIcy bottle is his new bestest Friend lol .

Pal babies! Boys !






The Girls !!!!






So sorry about some of thepictures little buggers wereNOT cooperating well tonight . everyonewanted to run run runlol Boogers .


----------



## Kricket (Aug 8, 2005)

Are Palaminosthe color of coat or abreed? They certainly are lovely! I'd LOVE to haveone...or two....


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 8, 2005)

I pm'd you. Shawn and I have beentalking about maybe breeding once we move and get settled. Ihad thought about getting into Pals, but the only local breeder I couldfind contacted me and told me he had babies, and then I never heardfrom him again. Do you know of any breeders in the SW PAarea? Or maybe Ohio near Columbus or NW W. VA?

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah that would work out for me too. Jen if you get settled in before us and all maybe I'll get some babies from ya.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 8, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Yeah that would work out for me too. Jen if you get settledin before us and all maybe I'll get some babies from ya.


It would be next summer before I would be able to breed, but I might beable to start raising a pair now -- I have just enough room for 2 morein the critter room.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 9, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yeahthat would work out for me too. Jen if you get settled in before us andall maybe I'll get some babies from ya.
> ...


Cool It is no rush for me right now until we get things squared away and financaly.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh folks, the wheels they are a-turnin'!!

I've contacted the local 4-H rabbit coordinater. She's excited. Bub'shopefully going to be a poster boy as well as a stud!!! We are possiblygoing to give demonstrations/talks and meet lots of people to convincethem to breed Pals.

Shuu, Pals range from 8-12 lbs. Quite large, very friendly (except somegirls get hormonal, but the boys are really lovey). Quirks? Quitea...er...romantic drive!:shock:Watch out ladies when the Palboys are around!

Gypsy, do my eyes deceive me? Do I see a loppy Pal girl?? Ain't that the cutest??

Those of you who want pets--we need you too! Create a demand, and someone will fill it....be vocal about it!

Thanks for all the interest, friends!!! I hope for great things for this great breed!!

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 9, 2005)

LMAO ! Roseits so hot and humid here Thepoor little things ears wilted:laugh: Normally they are uprightand proud , She wasalso a bit dnottedoff Because I shook her out of herbox for a Group Photo . so toget even she let the heat wilther ears , just before Isnapped the picture they wereup right , little stinker .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 9, 2005)

Shoulda seen loppy Bubby.


----------



## bluebird (Aug 9, 2005)

I think you should get information to the localfair .im sure some 4H kids would want to breed those beautifulbunnies.I use to have a palomino cross.bluebird


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 9, 2005)

Been done! Hopefully something will work out there!

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 9, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> hey Rose, are you in full on protective getting sprayed gear in this pic?




Yup yup yup. That's the winter protective gear, fully bubbified.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 9, 2005)

*Kricket wrote:*


> Are Palaminosthe color of coat or abreed? They certainly are lovely! I'd LOVE to haveone...or two....




Kricket, Palominorabbits area breed, not a color. Confusing because Palomino in horses refers to color!

I think you neeeeeed one or two or ten.....

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Aug 9, 2005)

The two colors of the Pal are Golden and Lynx (the dilute of golden with blue-gray eyes).





Pam


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 9, 2005)

I GOT ONE I GOT ONEI GOT ONE! Folks, I think we have a newbreeder!

Bub's brother Chester, baby 2, is owned by a precocious young studentof mine, age 10, who is a farm girl and has room and ability to breed,as well as being in the 4-H rabbit project. Her mother (the powerbehind the young breeder) has plenty of experience in breeding otheranimals and I think they will do a fantastic job. Tess adores Chester,and he's very gentle and sweet with her.

They are looking for a doe to breed with Chester and/or Bub. If thingsget finalized on this end, gypsy, could we talk about one of yourgirls?? We are excited about getting a Vaills bun in this part of thecountry--an unrelated line!

Shipping is going to be an issue.....railroad possibilities??

Young Tess, the owner,may join me on the Pal "promotional"circuit....Chester doesn't have Bub's annoying habit of sprayingeverything he sees.Tess hasn't hit puberty yet so Chesterisn't thinking "girlfriend". hehe

Chester is being shown this week, so we'll get an idea of his strengths and faults, and will know what to look for in a doe.

I do hope this flies, but there seems to be some interest!

Rose


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2005)

Ooohh, this is great news, Rose. Isn't itexciting. Hopefully the transport problem can be overcome, and we willbe seeing lots of little Pals 

Jan


----------



##  (Aug 10, 2005)

Rose pm me ..... We will work something out I justknow we will.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 10, 2005)

:star: Way to Go, Rose!

Can't say I'm surprised. You are what some call "a mover and a shaker."Once you set your mind to something and are passionate about it, youmake things happen. It's no wonder you and Gypsy have become close. Shehas the same Drive.

Bless your heart. I will stay tuned for more good news.



-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Aww, thanks Carolyn. I sure hope this doesn't fall through, but that stuff happens. It's only begun. 

Very many thanks to gypsy for all her help and generosity!!!

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 11, 2005)

No thanks neededhere Rose , Its what Ido . Any chance to bringa better quality to a breedthe more drivin I become. I will NOT allow it to fallthru there is a way there will bea way and we will Get errrrrrrrrdone!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

We can!

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

i already put in a request to get off ofworkfor that sept. 18th show...i am more than willing to helpwith breeding, but with a male ...as i told Rose, I am 100% heart intobreeding a female but dont have the necessary experience, money or moreimportantly the time that is fair to devote to them if something wentwrong...i am hoping to get in touch with a breeder at this show andeventually take home a male. If you are keeping you does Gypsy, I amonly about 4 hours away from you and id have no problem with my lil boystaying the night! i wish i could help transport over a doe to Rose,but I am just about as far away as you are Gypsy!


----------



##  (Aug 11, 2005)

I know honYour only a couple hours fromme , Its nice we are actuallythat close . I am going to askthe breeders at the show if anyone isheading Rose's way and see whatwe can accomplish that way . Imsure contacting the rightpeople and having Rose with theleg work on her end wecan definatley get thisaccomplished , Oh Rose theres alwaysbribery in getting breeders ,just tell them all thewonderfull Bub stories and letthem know what they would be missing outon , I mean after all NOT everybun showshis or her affection likeBubbers does! :rofl:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

I do believe I'll suppress that aspect of Bub's personality when trying to get rides.

Good idea!!!

Rose

P.S. on average, do people come to these shows from really long distances?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> i already put in a request to get off of workforthat sept. 18th show...i am more than willing to help with breeding,but with a male ...as i told Rose, I am 100% heart into breeding afemale but dont have the necessary experience, money or moreimportantly the time that is fair to devote to them if something wentwrong...i am hoping to get in touch with a breeder at this show andeventually take home a male. If you are keeping you does Gypsy, I amonly about 4 hours away from you and id have no problem with my lil boystaying the night! i wish i could help transport over a doe to Rose,but I am just about as far away as you are Gypsy!




YES YES YES!!!! A 'nother Pal owner!! So you're going to keep your boyunaltered? Oh boy are you in for a wild ride.But they areSO loveable!

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 11, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> I do believe I'll suppress that aspect of Bub's personalitywhen trying to get rides.
> 
> Good idea!!!
> 
> ...


Rose : Yessometimes they come from all over to the Shows, At Topsfield therewere People from Maine as wellas Conn Present . 

FreddysMom: Mrs Vaill will bethere She is the PerfectPalomino Breeder to talk with Ijust sent her an Email confirming I willbe at Goshen to recieve a SrDoe . I cant wait tomeet You in person !!!!.

Carolyn I ooppsied I think I spelledYourLast Name wrong:disgust:While letting MrsVaill know where I would be atthat Weekend lmao ! whata dopeI can be.!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Carolyn I ooppsied I think Ispelled YourLast Namewrong :disgust:Whileletting Mrs Vaill know whereI would be at that Weekend lmao! whata dope I can be.!




You are Not a dope, and don't worry about it! 

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm trying to get back in contact with thebreeder I had talked to about Pals about 3 or 4 months ago.I'm thinking I'm going to start with a buck and then go from there withgetting a doe or 2 and breeding...We'll see. There is a showon Sept. 17 or 18 that I'm trying to make plans to go to. I'mstill not positive about breeding, but I could definitely see havingone as show prospect.

Jen


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

Great!!

It's so funny that everyone is wanting boys. Hmmmm, wonder why! Well, don't say I didn't warn you.

Rose


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 11, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I'm trying to get back in contact with the breeder I hadtalked to about Pals about 3 or 4 months ago. I'm thinkingI'm going to start with a buck and then go from there with getting adoe or 2 and breeding...We'll see. There is a show on Sept.17 or 18 that I'm trying to make plans to go to. I'm stillnot positive about breeding, but I could definitely see having one asshow prospect.
> 
> Jen


Jen DJ and I should be there out in Washington show. We talkedabout it for the 18th. Hopefully we all can meet up cause Dan will bethere too cause Fonzie is going to be shown.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

woohoo! Im so excited im gonna see all thesepals!! might be an overload cuz im gonna wanna steal them all and takethem home!! cant wait to meet you too Gypsy, and i wanna see thatGeorgie boy so bad


----------



##  (Aug 11, 2005)

FreddysMom : Hecertainly is a Stunningly handsome Studof a rabbit .( hm did Iuse too many adjectives here ?nahhhhhhhh ) . I also got intoday the 8th in mylines Litter , the Girl decidedshe only wanted to keep one As they werenot growing fast enough to suither needs , no big tome, This girl Is Stunning tosay the least . Very very close to Pick OfThe Litter quality . I thoughtBubs Girl Friend was awesomethis one is right therewith her I will post up apicture in a little bit . 

I have chosen thenameMylilly for herLilly for short . 


EDIT Banging head on the table really really hard::: I forgot to mention I will also be picking up aSR doe from Mrs Vaill at theGoshen Show !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

You certainly make him soundappealing! I'm also excited about seeing the lynxes inperson. I got to look at some better pictures from the handbook I gotsent, but I dont know why the pictures just dont seem to do justiceafter reading a description of what they are supposed to look like. Thebooklet they sent me gets pretty good into the genetics of theirbreeding ...and this is the free condensed copy (with membership youget a 300p book :shock


----------



## pamnock (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll also be at the Wash., PA. show on Sept. 18th. Looking forward to meeting everyone!



Pam


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 11, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> Great!!
> 
> It's so funny that everyone is wanting boys. Hmmmm, wonder why! Well, don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> Rose


I actually was thinking of starting with a doe, but if it's too longbefore I could start breeding....I'm not sure. I'd honestlyhave to decide when I saw them. 

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone , I got a goodPicture of My Lilly ! I have a wuestion forPam at the end. Here sheis inall her stunning glory !!!! 







Pam a question please :

The Girl I got her from is thesame Girl I got the other 7 from , ThisRabbit is the same age , same litter ,and about a full pound and a half heavier than Mineare . From what The Girl toldme sheis feeding Neutreena toall her rabbits , and I have to assume its the Meatgrower Variety .

The Question is , Where she is breedingfor Meat, Has this feed andmore rapid growth done any harm tothisbabies muscles , bones and Gi tract? 

Will taking her off the Neutreena andonto My feed causeany other damage , where she hasbeen pushed to grow so fast ?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

Gypsy, just from my experience: in my litter,they tended to grow at vastly different rates on the same food (juststandard green-bag Purina).

Also, I noticed incredibly rapid growth in mine (see baby pics)and they turned out fantastic, sturdy and strong and noproblems so far.

The baby looks awesome!

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Rose , 

I am switching the whole Barn overto Heinhold . I bullied One ofMy Feed Stores into carrying it every 2weeks for me and havealso gotten a friend to switchher herd overas well .Concidering what I spend in BlueSeal for dishes, waterbottles, cage supplys, etc theywere more than happy to order it forme, After I threatened to takebuisness elsewhere .. When I called them today to ask if itwas too late to add another 2 bags tothe shipment they calledthe Heinhold Company for meand added the extra bags , Sometimes it pays to getSnotty lol . 
I should mention theone reason for the badtemper with them , My Normalfeed store doesnt carrythe bottles dishes and cagesupplies I want and they alsoflat refused to even try to getHeinhold for me , Blue Sealcarries exactlly what I want and hasit in stock when I need it unlike the other one . 

The other reason is George wasfed Heinhold and is having ahard time switching to my normal feed, Feuling my panic to get him his regular feed. for the temporary heis nibbling on Hutch 16 and eating lotsof Hay , Mrs Vaill is shipping mea bag of grain with in thenext day so I amnot too too worried about himstarving to death on me .


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 12, 2005)

What a little beauty :inlove:


----------



## pamnock (Aug 12, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Pam a question please :
> 
> The Girl I got her from is thesame Girl I got the other 7 from , ThisRabbit is the same age , same litter ,and about a full pound and a half heavier than Mineare . From what The Girl toldme sheis feeding Neutreena toall her rabbits , and I have to assume its the Meatgrower Variety .
> 
> ...




The optimal growth diet she was receiving (Nutrena) wouldn't havecaused any physical damage. She looks beautiful. It's also possible that she was simply a larger rabbit in thelitter. It's unusual to have a large litter in which everyrabbit is identical in weight.

Pam


----------



##  (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Pam , Imglad no damage is done, it was worring mesome . She was from a litter of 10 actually . Ihave 2 runty ones those 2 Iam worried about the Pin Bone inthe hips, Im not sure if it is because they are so muchsmaller that its noticeableor if its actually goingto be an issue . I am watching themclosely tho , If I see they do infact have Pin bone I will spaythem and set them upfor Pets .


----------



## Shuu (Aug 12, 2005)

Lilly is so gorgeous. What an appealing figureshe's got there. I have no idea why they're not more widely known/bred.Keep up with all the great work you're doing for this breed. 
:kiss:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 12, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> I have 2 runty onesthose 2 I am worried about the Pin Boneinthe hips , Im not sure if it is because they are somuch smaller that itsnoticeable or if itsactually going to be an issue .




Bub was runty, then he got leggy and scrawny, then he filled out bigtime. His hips are massive now. I was laughing today because he was allhunched up over his bread ("nobody gonna steal it!!!") and he lookedlike a basketball. He still burns weight fast, so I've been adding tohis daily feed on the sneaking suspicion he's growingagain.:shock:I do seem to remember Bunbun suddenly growingway late.....Bub's ears are drooping again, regardless ofweather,and looking a bit longer.

Anyway, I never would have thought he'd fill out like that. He's quitestocky now. I wish someone could tell me if his shoulders are weak,because that was a fault of his dad's.

I think he looks great anyway.But then again, I'm a bit biased....

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 13, 2005)

The Best way tofind out Rose is to take him to one ofthe Shows and Enter him . Ajudge is alwaysthebest way to find faults and strengths ,

Personally I would , He is aBeautiful Rabbit . A real winner with orwithout Ribbons .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

I would like that. Do you know how to find show listings by area?

Rose


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 13, 2005)

Go to www.arba.net , they have a list of sanctioned shows.


----------



##  (Aug 13, 2005)

http://www.arba.net/index.htm

on the left hand side there is a list ofinformation click on show dates , whenthe page comes up click on the breed ,the state and the monthit will bring up dates in your area.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey RabbitGirl, 

I made this to save the pals.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 19, 2005)

not everyone wants a boy. I'm happy with my pal chica


----------



##  (Aug 26, 2005)

BUMP!!!!! with a good reason!!!

I have found a Breeder innorhtern NH thanks To Roger L .The girl has Pal babiesready fornew homes they are 8 weeks and a bit old. she is asking $ 50.00 apiece for them ,If anyone is interested PMme and I will pass along heremail address . 

These are Golden Pals not Lynxlike mine , Full pedigrees . I am picking up2 tomorrow .






Please disregard all doublewords and silly sounding phrases , panickattacks have set in again and medicationis making it hard to think straight


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

Gypsy, totally cool!!! You're doing a great thing for this breed.Bless you.

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, how exciting! I'm soirritated with the only Pal breeder who seems to be remotely close tome. She contacted me after finding out I was interested inPals, told me all about her babies (she breeds goldens andlynx). I e-mailed her back...and nothing. Ie-mailed her again....still nothing! You know, if she wasgoing to be a brat about it, she shouldn't have ever gotten in contactwith me in thefirst place!  Sorry torant.

Jen


----------



## Zee (Aug 27, 2005)

There is a Pal breeder on one of the webrings I belong to. She is in [size="-1"]Northern Missouri.

If anyone is near her and would like her web address, then send me a PM.

~Zee

Pals are gorgeous.
[/size]


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm bumping this for me. i've been thinking alotabout adding to my family,and i am totally in love with pals. ( thanksto Gypsy, George, Rose, Bub, and Tank)

Unfortunately i cannot find a breeder close to me, and the Elmira show contact seriously doubts there will be any pals there. 

Any suggestions? i would like to see some pals before i decide, i alsohave some concerns of my 2 girls (rexs/netherland) getting along with apal. i know it's a personality thing, but it couldalso be asize issue.

Advice/comments would be graciously accepted,

Nicole


----------



## Zee (Oct 5, 2005)

Nicky if was want any help searching for breeders in your are, give me a shout and I will see what I can do.


----------



##  (Oct 5, 2005)

Size with Palsare something to take intoconcideration some can get 12pounds or a bit more ., I am especially findingthis withthe Goldens , They seem to growat a faster pace than my Lynx .

Personality well , I have my loveable ones and Ihave my snots , But even the snottyones tend to toe to the earrubs , and nose scritches .they all love attention but on their terms , sameas many other breeds . 

I have never tried bonding the Pals , butthe litter mates all seem to get alongwell enough , there hasnt been any fighting, I would imagine with time andpatience they would get alongfine with the smaller breeds, The breed seems tofall somewhere between the Flemish andrex temperment wise , more sweetlysnotty than snotty vicious .They are unabashed shameless beggers whenit comes to treats lol . and are notafraid to try and swipe it from your hand before itgets into the bowl . They dolike space to run jump binkyand bunny 500 , kinda like aFlemish run like mad for 5 to 10 minutesthen flop out for a nice long nap .Exercisefor them, like allother rabbits makes for healtier ,happier rabbits .

They are a curious rabbit they needstimulation so they do not get bored, toys , hay rolls , veggieburritos . anything to occupy the mindand stimulate curiosity is amust for them . When they getstartled or something out of the normal happensthey actually get a worried look ontheir face . the littlebrow furrowsand their face getsall wrinkly.and theears come forward , You canactually also see happinessvery redily on their face . Iswear you can see them smilingespecially around the eyes . They arealso not beyond thumping when mad, lonley, scared , etc , on theright surface you would swear a bomb wentoff . One other thing I have noticedwith the Lynx variety that has not showed up withthe Goldens , They seem on theverge of Fainting when scared ,and the little boogers will do it when Iam trying to bring them out of their cage, nearly scares me to deaththat they are so afraid they will have aheart attack , but when checkingtheir heart rate it is normal , ( littlestinkers I swear do it on purpose ) .

Right now I have 3 who will be going intopet homes , all 3 mustbealtered due to genetics thatshouldnt be passed on . Once neuteredand or spayed they will makeexcellent pets . I must mention They arevery affectionate rabbits , not beyond groomingyou and handing out thekisses freely .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 5, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> When they get startled orsomething out of the normal happens they actuallyget a worried look on their face. the little browfurrowsand their face gets allwrinkly.and the ears comeforward , You can actually alsosee happiness very redily ontheir face . I swear you cansee them smiling especially around theeyes .




I can vouch for this most adorable trait. They do have more facialexpression than most breeds. Bub has some adorable worry wrinkles.

they DO rip things out of hands, the more climbing over peopleinvolved, the more fun it is. I turn my back to Bub as I'm breaking offa bread chunk, and he dives over my shoulder, grabs it, and takes off.Tank does the same thing, except she runs for about 2 min. before sheactually settles down to EAT the booty.

Rose


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks Gypsy and Rose, see what you started! 

My mini rex Kweli really wants to be friends with Rue, so i believe she would like a friend to play with. 

from what you both describe, i would suit a pal and a pal would suitme. i worry about my girls though, Kweli adapts to things very easily,Rue is quite stuck up and doesn't like change.


----------



##  (Oct 5, 2005)

Nicky,It is something to think about, You donthave to make snapdesisions right off , I will be having a litterpossibly ready to go by spring . ( I hope) , Maybe by then You will know for adefinate you can get the littleRue to accept a new brother/ sister or not . and it willalso give us more time to workout travel arrangements .


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 5, 2005)

that sounds good, i definately don't want torush things. and i am going to try to bond Rue and Kweli again. Nowthat i have moved, the only territory they have is each others cages.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 6, 2005)

Pals are NOT big on the concept of "personal space".

To illustrate:

Went out to feed this morning, with carrot chunks in my pocket. Well, Iforgot about the carrot chunks until I turned around while feeding Tankand felt a large head shove itself in my jacket pocket. Crunch crunchcrunch! So much for saving carrots for dessert. Then I tried to scoopthe food, turning away so she couldn't knock it over in her haste, andthe same large orange head insinuated itself under my armpit and rightinto the food bucket. Crunch crunch crunch!

Then for son Bub. Open door, get bowled over by leaping orange furrymass. Try to scoop food--Bub dives over shoulder, hanging like a fatrabbit fur scarf. Try to close door.....orange furry mass grabs armwith front feet and hangs on, climbing up to my shoulder like he'strying to scale a cliff.

They are darn PUSHY critters!:shock:

Rose


----------



##  (Oct 6, 2005)

:rofl:I am so sitting herein hyseterics, what antics they get youinto Rose , Im telling you all you go through withthose 2 it amazes me you are still as tall as you ever were ,10 lbs of Rabbit constanly squashing onyou has got to be deterimental to yourHeight! lmao .


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 6, 2005)

Rose, sounds like my kinda bunny.


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 6, 2005)

I still want a Pal ... darn this moving situation!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

::tantrum:: :tantrum:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 6, 2005)

You folks sure have a thing for crazy rabbits.

gypsy, I think they do squash me a little more every time. I just brace for the onslaught. BOOM!

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 7, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> Pals are NOT big on the concept of "personal space".
> 
> To illustrate:
> 
> ...


Oh, I go through exactly the same thing with my Flemmiegirls. If someone watched them when I put food in their dish,they would think I was starving those girls. They are NUTS!!

My part to help saving the Pals will start very soon. Hyjynxis coming from Gypsy on Oct. 21. Starlight Rabbitry and I aregoing to meet up very, very late that night not far from my home as shepasses through on the way to the convention. I've been incontact with a breeder in my area about finding him a girl byspring. Hopefully I will have baby pals next summer!

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 7, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> Oh, I go through exactly the same thing with my Flemmiegirls. If someone watched them when I put food in their dish,they would think I was starving those girls. They are NUTS!!
> 
> My part to help saving the Pals will start very soon. Hyjynxis coming from Gypsy on Oct. 21. Starlight Rabbitry and I aregoing to meet up very, very late that night not far from my home as shepasses through on the way to the convention. I've been incontact with a breeder in my area about finding him a girl byspring. Hopefully I will have baby pals next summer!
> 
> Jen




heh you have no idea how lucky you are Jen... Hyjinx is the man and atotal sweetie as well..... he is so cute when you hold him he shakeslike a lil leaf..i love that lil boy 

heres a pic of me n your soon to be baby boy


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh Freddysmom! Thank you somuch. I hadn't seen a picture of my beautiful boyyet. I'm so excited to get him. Hmmm....Maybe aHyjynx boy could come your way nextsummer???



Jen


----------



##  (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh My Goodness I had forgotten all about this picture !! Itis my Absolute favorite of him .Jen remember me telling you ofthe hot dog pose , this is exactlly whatI mean , they flatten out and squash right inas tight as they can get ., theyalso litterally tremble withexcitement . As you can see he isso snuggled in He couldactually be Part of Tiffanys Skin. 

This llittle Guy has captured many heartsand the Judges eye , Mr Shaftoe theJudge just behind Tiffany was the onewho was so much impressed withhis confirmation ,and how he measured upthe the Palomino Standards , Mr Shaftoewas the Judge who Proclaimed him ,Even though smaller thanthe Others,the Perfect Example of Of theBreeds Standards.


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 7, 2005)

Not to seem to lazy to look lol but does anyoneelse have pals besides gypsy and rose and soon freddysmom?? I amthinking of snagging one of gypsy's lynx pals, most likely a female andI was contemplating getting a male from someone other than Rose casuegypsy has one of rose's line coming in and I would like to pick up aseperate line so it gives us more to work with out here in the sticksof NH. If someone has pals that they are looking for responsable homesfor please let either gypsy or I know as we are both looking lol....Andwill tell the other of what we hear. {I am also willing to travel topick them up}


----------



##  (Oct 7, 2005)

Shadow Its not Freddys Mom whois gettingthe Pal Its Jen ( CirrusTwi) Tiffany just has been in love wioithJynx since she first laid eyes on him lol .


----------



##  (Oct 7, 2005)

An Updated pitcure of Hyjynx for Jen and Tiffany !






He is turning out to be MoreHandsome Every day ! the coloron him is not a tricvk of light that is theLynx coloring .


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 7, 2005)

W:shock:W his coat has totally changedsince I saw him! look how good that boy looks! he's gonna have allthose lil girl bunnies givin him cat calls! lol 

heh.. you better be careful Jen, you are closer to me than Gypsy is andyou may wake up one morning and be Jynx-less bwahahhahaha:angel:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a Pal...but she's not pregnant


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh my isnt she just beautiful....*sneakers off to Florida to bunny nap Elf*


----------



##  (Oct 7, 2005)

*TheBoss - Gabriel* *Photo:* Brian Bulman 






MorePhotos /Submita Photo
Common Namealomino

Other Common Names:nonelisted

ScientificName:_Oryctologuscuniculus_(FullTaxonomy)

Group:

Origin orRange:Washington

RelativeSize:LargerThanAverage


[size=(as compared to other rabbits)][/size]

Average Lifespan:??? year(s)

Compatibility:Average


[size=(as compared to other rabbits)][/size]

Category:Mammals»Rabbits










Animal Description: 



Palominoes are one of the meatiest commercial rabbits, and also one ofthe loveliest house pets a rabbit owner could hope to find! 

Palomino Rabbits take quite a while to mature, but adult Palominoes areworth the wait. Not only do they have a higher meat-to-carcass rationthan most commercial meat rabbits, but they also have very gentlepersonalities. They love to cuddle, but because they are so large,should not be picked up and held too often. Because of their largesize, bucks do well when kept in two foot by two foot cages; does dobest in two feet by thirty inch cages, which can fit a nesting boxshould you plan to breed your Palomino Rabbit! Sweet, friendly PalominoRabbits are a great addition to any pet lover's home!

Palomino Rabbit bucks grow to about eight pounds, and females grow toaround ten pounds. Their shoulders and hips are both meaty and wellrounded, and their bodies are of medium length. Palomino Rabbits aregracefully curvaceous, arching up from the nape of their neck to a highpoint at the loins, from which the arch drops downward toward therabbit's tail. Palomino Rabbits are available in Lynx and Goldencolors. In the Golden color, the ideal is considered to be a wheatcolor, though all shades of Gold are acceptable. The topcoat should bebright gold, and the undercolor should be a lighter shade like cream orpure white. Lynx Palomino Rabbits have undercoats that are cream orwhite, also. The topcoat of these rabbits is pearl gray, and there isan intermediary color of beige-orange. In show, the type or body shapeof the Palomino Rabbit is more important that the color.

[align=right]Relative Care Ease:Average


[align=right]Relative Breeding Ease: Uncertain


There is currently no special breeding information in our databasesfor this animal. To submit breeding / propagation information that isspecific to this animal please clickhere.[/align]





Shadow sent me this link and I thought itwas Something that should be added to the site, maybe after reading Morewill become interested in enlarging theGene pool for thes sweet rabbits .[/align]
http://www.centralpets.com/animals/mammals/rabbits/rbt1469.html(where the information originated from .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2005)

A two foot by two foot cage?:shock: Could they even lie down in that?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 7, 2005)

cool thanks Gypsy. i'm sooo looking forward to having a pal. (do i really have to wait till spring?)


----------



##  (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL Nicky yaa Imnot even sure If hte Doe bred forme even took , she just looks a bitplump but not where she should be lol 

NaturesTee I agree mine are in 4 x 4cages right now , oh and did I mentionthose are the babies? . If you read the disclaimerat the bottom of the site it clearly states thatnot much is actuallyknown about thebreeding of them , so I will have to assume they donthave very much idea as to what size acage they really need .


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 7, 2005)

well i'll just have to keep my fingers (and toes)crossed.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, Gypsy, that makes more sense.I don't even think my dutch could stretch out in a 2x2 footspace. Aside from that, it was an interesting article.

I'll have to tell Tank how nice her new home will be when I get her onSunday. I don't have a Tank-sized cage, so she will have tostay in the Ladies' old cage, which is the standard meat breeder cageused around here. I haven't measured it, but at least she'llfit.:? Oh well, it's an excuse to let her out to play a lot!


----------



##  (Oct 8, 2005)

Naturetee , usually standardmeat cages are nearly 4 x4 , soshe should have plenty of room. though she is a big girlIm sure the wonderfulltreatment Rose and you will shower on her willgo staight to her head , Probably willthink she is in the flea baghotel when she gets here , LOL , Palominolove excercize , the more the better for them , ithelps build up suscles and makes thebody condition up more , just toss a pice of breadand she will run circles before settlingdown to it lol . The days here just seem to bedragging on and on waiting for her to gethere , i just cant wait .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 8, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Naturetee , usually standard meat cagesare nearly 4 x4 , so she shouldhave plenty of room . thoughshe is a big girl Im sure thewonderfull treatment Rose and you willshower on her will go staight to her head, Probably will think she is inthe flea bag hotel when she gets here ,LOL , Palomino love excercize , the more the betterfor them , it helps build up suscles andmakes the body condition up more , justtoss a pice of bread and she will run circlesbefore settling down to it lol . The dayshere just seem to be dragging on and onwaiting for her to get here , i just cantwait .


You must have pampered meat rabbits over there. My guesstimate is 24 x 36.:? But it's only temporary.


----------



##  (Oct 8, 2005)

a guestamated 2 ft by 3 ft will befine for her , Just remember Rose'swords bribery goes the extra miles with her lol. Thankaa so much.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

she was in a teeny tiny one here before we built the mansion!

Rose


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 8, 2005)

wow sounds like celest is in a way bigger cagethen she really needs then lol her cage is anout 2x3 lol...and she isonly in there when the kids are running rampet other than that she hasfree run of the house. {Yes my house is bunny proofed lol} it has to beI have 3 monster children lol.


----------

